
Why Startups Are Struggling - chewymouse
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601497/why-startups-are-struggling
======
mpbm
Ugh. The article doesn't answer the question. It just buries this speculation
towards the end: "Stern and Guzman are agnostic about why this is happening.
But one obvious answer suggests itself: the increased power of established
incumbents".

